# ? Black Plasticine stuff ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The rear bumper on my Hymer is held on with about 10 screws, around the edge of the bumper between it and the bodywork is some non-setting black 'plasticine' type sticky stuff, almost like putty- but very sticky . . . anyone know what this stuff is ? 

I want to remove the bumper again, last time I used 'round the bath' type mastic but I want to put the correct stuff back around it this time. 


My My, I've just noticed that I've 'posted' over 2000 - I can't recollect - but hope that they 'ain't all rubbish :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Vic

It sounds to me like that _black 'plasticine' type sticky stuff_. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ignore this drivel, wot I have just edited out. Saddletramp has identified it.

I was thinking of the stuff that comes in a tin. Similar but much stickier, and far more difficult to apply.

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

When I was in Trade it used to be called Panel Sealer it comes in a roll and has brown paper in between it.

I dont know if you have a "Partco" store near you, They supply the car trade with stuff you will get it from them.

Found it on ebay here :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BOLT-ON-PANEL...14&_trkparms=72:1689|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Black Plasticine*

Hi, the stuff you mean sounds like "Dum Dum" body sealer available from motor refinisher factors. You could try your 'friendly' local bodyshop or coachbuilders. If you have a problem try Googling it to find on line suppliers. If you still have a problem and will be going to Peterborough,PM me and i may be able to help.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That was it. Dum Dum. 8O 8O _(Memory loss running at 75% and climbing!!)_

The stuff in the roll is easier to use though! Dum Dum gets everywhere!!!

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

EXCELLENT ! Thanks SaddleTramp. . I just had a look at the e-bay link and its exactly the stuff, it says 
"MASTERSEAL BUTYL ROLL is a synthetic rubber based bonding and sealing strip, which has a medium to soft composition. Developed for sealing lap joints and sealing of panels. The most common use in the bodyshop is bonding of water shedders in vehicle doors and sealing of rear tail light clusters"

Ill try 'Partco' tomorrow.

Many thanks Zeb & wackywyco

[This all goes to prove that not only do 'we' [collectively] have the answers to 99.999% of motorhome problems - I've no doubt 'we' can run the country better than our so called government !

. . . vote MHF at the next election :wink:


----------

